# Dark Turkey Meat Leftovers



## mish (Nov 27, 2004)

I only like the white turkey meat...so I have a bunch of cooked dark turkey left over (& the skin & bones).  Any ideas how I can prepare the leftovers?  Can I make a soup perhaps?  I discarded the carcass, & have never made soup ftom scratch.  Any help would be appreciated.  Hate to toss it out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alix (Nov 27, 2004)

How about turkey enchiladas? Chop up all the meat, toss it in a frying pan with a diced onion and saute for a bit. Then add about 1 pkg cream cheese cubed, and about a cup of shredded cheddar, and about a cup of salsa. Melt all those together, season with cumin and whatever else you like. Spoon filling onto a tortilla, roll into an enchilada and put in a casserole dish. Fill as many tortillas as you like then sprinkle them with some more shredded cheddar and bake in the oven for about 15 minutes. Serve with sour cream, salsa and black olives. YUM.


----------



## mish (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi Alix.
Thank you. This sounds like a wonderful recipe, but even with all the cheese, just don't care for the taste of dark meat...so the only thing I could think of was to bury it in soup.  I will save it.  Looks yummy.


----------



## Alix (Nov 27, 2004)

LOL! I thought burying it would do the trick for you. Oh well, soup is good too.


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 28, 2004)

If it's the color and or the flavor of the dark meat, then you need to do something to it that will hide both.  So, I suggest you make it into pulled turkey and simmer it with bbq sauce.


----------



## mish (Nov 28, 2004)

I think I may just bury it.


----------

